# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Διατροφη lovebirds

## pantzikis

Πριν 5 μερες αγορασα 2 lovebird απο το ******* στην θεσσαλονικη.Δεν ειχα ιδεα απο διατροφη.Μου εδωσε μια τροφη για μεσαιους παπαγαλους σε διαφανο σακουλακι ανωνυμο και μια αυγοτροφη συσκευασμενη.Το κλουβι εχει 4 ταιστρες.Στις 2 εβαλα τους σπορους και σε αλλη μια, λιγο αυγοτροφη.Στις 5 αυτες μερες τρωνε μονο τους σπορους.Ουτε φρουτα ουτε αυγοτροφη.Αν τους αφησω μονο την αυγοτροφη η μονο με φρουτα για να τα συνηθησουν υπαρχει προβλημα;

----------


## Assimakis

Γεια σου και καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ.http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...85%CE%BC%CE%B5 Εδω πες μας λιγα λογια για σενα!  :Happy: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...83%CE%B1%CF%82 Εδω γνωρισε μας τους φτεροτους σου φιλους! http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF%CF%85%CE%BCΚαι απο εδω θα δεις πως ανεβαζεις φωτογραφιες του αν θελεις να μας δειξεις.  :wink:

----------


## pantzikis

> Γεια σου και καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ.http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...85%CE%BC%CE%B5 Εδω πες μας λιγα λογια για σενα! http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...83%CE%B1%CF%82 Εδω γνωρισε μας τους φτεροτους σου φιλους! http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF%CF%85%CE%BCΚαι απο εδω θα δεις πως ανεβαζεις φωτογραφιες του αν θελεις να μας δειξεις.


φορτιζω την φωτογραφικη.Θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες αυριο αν προλαβω.

----------


## maraki2588

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ..

ΞΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ PET SHOP ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΗΛΙΟΣΠΟΡΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΩΝΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΨΩΜΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΑΣ!! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΕΕΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟΙ!! ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ 2 ΤΑΙΣΤΡΕΣ!! ΣΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΗΛΙΟΣΠΟΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΑΛΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΟΥΣ .  ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΙΑ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΡΩΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΩΦΗ  ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΛΛΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΟΛΗ ΚΑΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΣΠΟΡΑΚΙΑ!! ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΥΓΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΥΚΤΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ ΒΡΑΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΤΡΩΝΕ!! ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ!! ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΑ ΣΠΟΡΑΚΙΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΟ!!  :Happy0062:

----------


## pantzikis

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ..
> 
> ΞΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ PET SHOP ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΗΛΙΟΣΠΟΡΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΩΝΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΨΩΜΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΑΣ!! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΕΕΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟΙ!! ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ 2 ΤΑΙΣΤΡΕΣ!! ΣΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΗΛΙΟΣΠΟΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΑΛΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΟΥΣ .  ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΙΑ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΡΩΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΩΦΗ  ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΛΛΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΟΛΗ ΚΑΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΣΠΟΡΑΚΙΑ!! ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΥΓΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΥΚΤΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ ΒΡΑΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΤΡΩΝΕ!! ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ!! ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΑ ΣΠΟΡΑΚΙΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΟ!!


Η τροφη που πηρα εχει αναμικτους σπορους.Εσυ πηρες χωριστα ηλισπορους;Η αυγοτροφη που μου εδωσαν ειναι απαραιτητη;

----------


## Athina

Παιδιά απαγορεύονται τα κεφαλαία και οι διαφημίσεις μαγαζιών...

----------


## COMASCO

αρχικα καλως ηρθες τασο στο φορουμ!να εχεις μια καλη διαμονη!τωρα θελω να αναφερω οτι απαγορευονται οι διαφημισεις μαγαζιων...(ειναι ενας απο τους ορους του φορουμ που πριν γινεις μελος πρεπει να τα δεχτεις!!!!)επισης μαρακι!θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην γραφεις με κεφαλαια διοτι στον χωρο του ιντερνετ ειναι η γλωσσα που θες να φωναξεις...και να πεις κατι δυνατα και με υφος!

τωρα στο θεμα μας...αρχικα να σου ζησουν τα μικρα σου!ακομα τα μικρα σου γνωριζουν το καινουργιο μερος που ηρθαν!το καινουργιο κλουβι-ιδιοκτητη κτλπ!κανε υπομονη και επιμονη μεχρι να προσαρμοστουν πρωτα!προσπαθησε να τα δωσεις τα φρουτα σαν λιχουδια-παιχνιδι σαν το παρακατω βιντεο!να εχεις κατι στο μυαλο σου ομως!τα μικρα σου επειδη δεν εχουν μαθει στο να τρωνε φρουτα-λαχανικα ειναι δυσκολο στην αρχη μεχρι στην πορεια απο περιεργια να πανε να τα δοκιμασουν!ειναι να μην γινει η αρχη!τελος!οπως ειπε και ο ασσιμακης περιμενουμε και την σχετικη παρουσιαση των μικρων σου!

----------


## COMASCO

το βιντεο!

----------


## vicky_ath

1. Απαγορευεται η αναφορα εμπορικων επιχειρησεων.
2. Δεν γραφουμε με κεφαλαια.
3. Ανοιγουμε τα θεματα μας στη σωστη ενοτητα.
4. Φροντιζουμε ο τιτλος μας να ειναι οσο γινεται πιο περιεκτικος κ σχετικος με το θεμα μας κ δεν γραφουμε ενα απλο "lovebirds".

Ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση.

Τωρα σε οτι αφορα την διατροφη των μικρων σου, διαβασε τα αναλογα θεμαυα που εχουμε εδω στο φορουμ. Αγορασε μια επωνυμη συσκευασμενη τροφη, π.χ. versele-laga για lovebirds κ απεφυγε τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες..

----------


## lagreco69

> Πριν 5 μερες αγορασα 2 lovebird απο το ******* στην θεσσαλονικη.Δεν ειχα ιδεα απο διατροφη.Μου εδωσε μια τροφη για μεσαιους παπαγαλους σε διαφανο σακουλακι ανωνυμο και μια αυγοτροφη συσκευασμενη.Το κλουβι εχει 4 ταιστρες.Στις 2 εβαλα τους σπορους και σε αλλη μια, λιγο αυγοτροφη.Στις 5 αυτες μερες τρωνε μονο τους σπορους.Ουτε φρουτα ουτε αυγοτροφη.Αν τους αφησω μονο την αυγοτροφη η μονο με φρουτα για να τα συνηθησουν υπαρχει προβλημα;



Τασο καλως ηρθες!! και καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!! οχι δεν μπορεις να περιμενεις να ζησουν μονο με αυγοτροφη και φρουτα!! το μιγμα σπορων ειναι απαραιτητο στην καθημερινη τους διατροφη. εαν συνεχισουν να μην τρωνε την αυγοτροφη που ελπιζω να ειναι και καλης εταιριας, βρασε ενα αυγο για 15 λεπτα! βαλε το στο μουλτι το μισο μαζι με το τσοφλι και κανε το τριμα και δωσε τους το. επισης τα λαχανικα να τα κρεμας απο το κλουβι σαν παιχνιδι, οπως σου προτεινε ο Αλεξανδρος, ετσι θα τα βρουν πολυ πιο ενδιαφερον και ισως να τσιμπησουν. 






> Η τροφη που πηρα εχει αναμικτους σπορους.Εσυ πηρες χωριστα ηλισπορους;Η αυγοτροφη που μου εδωσαν ειναι απαραιτητη;


Ναι η αυγοτροφη ειναι απαραιτητη!! κατα ολη την διαρκεια του χρονου αλλα και κατα την πτερορροια τους, διαβασε αυτο το αρθρο ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους καθως και αυτα Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι και Lovebird, το αγαπορνιθάκι!

----------


## jk21

για τους ηλιοσπορους θα ηθελα να αναφερω οτι πραγματι ειναι κατι που λατρευουν συνηθως οι παπαγαλοι .Ομως ουκ εν τω πολλω το ευ ! ειναι ιδιαιτερα λιπαρος σπορος που αν ειναι ενα σημαντικο ποσοστο του ημερησιου σιτηρεσιου τους εχει τις εξης συνεπειες .προσλαμβανουν υπερβολικες θερμιδες με κινδυνο αμεσο να παχυνουν .καλυπτουν τις αναγκες του σε λιπαρα με ενα σπορο που εχει κυριως ω6 λιπαρα οξεα ,σε βαρος αλλων τροφων που θα τους εδιναν ω3 που οπως θα δεις εδω 
*Η σημασία της ισορροπίας στην λήψη ω3 και ω6 στους παπαγάλους*για την υγεια του αγγειακου τους συστηματος ,θα επρεπε να συμβαινει το αντιθετο .προσπαθησε να εισαγαγεις στο διαιτολογιο τους σιγα σιγα φρουτα και χορταρικα με τροπους οπως αυτος που σου εβαλε στο βιντεο ο αλεξανδρος  αλλα και αλλες τροφες ,μεσα απο ιδεες που θα βρεις στα θεματα που εχουμε ως υπομνημα  εδω

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...BF%CF%86%CE%AE

----------


## pantzikis

Mεχρι να αρχισουν να τρωνε αυγοτροφη(αν αρχισουν) χρειαζεται να βαζω βιταμινες στο νερο;

----------


## maraki2588

Ναι παιδιά συγνώμη για τα κεφαλαία τους  διάβασα τους όρους σας σήμερα!! Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

Τασο οι παπαγαλοι δεν εχουν τοσο μεγαλη αναγκη ζωικης πρωτεινης (πχ αυγο ) σε σχεση πχ με καναρινια και ακομη περισσοτερο πχ με ντοπια ιθαγενη finches αλλα υπαρχουν περιοδοι οπως η αναπαραγωγη ,το μεγαλωμα των νεοσσων και η πτεροροια που και αυτοι εχουν αυξημενες αναγκες .αν εχει εισελθει πχ στην πτεροροια σαφως χωρις χρηση φυσικης ζωικης πρωτεινης πχ καποιοι τρωνε και μικρα κομματια τυριου ,η πολυβιταμινη (που να περιεχει ομως αμινοξεα ) ειναι απαραιτητη και δινεται συνηθως οπως οριζει για την περιοδο εκεινη το αντιστοιχο σκευασμα .αν ειναι εκτος πτεροροιας καλα ειναι να κανει χρηση 1-2 φορες ανα βδομαδα .προσπαθησε ομως να εισαγεις και αλλες τροφες πχ χειροποιητα ζυμαρικα που εχει προτεινει η Σισσυ ενδιαφερουσες συνταγες που μπορει να εισαγουν το αυγο και με αλλους τροπους

----------

